# P-38J Lightning



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

An all-time favorite fighter plane of mine and countless others, this P-38J Lightning is by New Ray in 1/48 scale. New Ray cut corners by using stickers instead of decals. For a low budget model, it does get most of the really fundamental details of the classic fighter correct. New Ray includes a diecast display stand that is gear driven which turns the craft's propellors.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay for a die cast, I guess.
Main gear is completely wrong.
I don't think I've ever seen a P-38 painted like that.
And the US Emblem? 1943 red border with 1947 red stripes? Yikes!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like the nose is almost upside down too. I think also the real P-38 had opposed props and not two of the same prop turning in the same direction.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Correct, they counter-rotated.
Feh, what can ya expect for a toy?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Could use that as a donor to strip and build it as they really were.  rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Might as well buy an accurate plaistic kit if you want that.


----------

